# Power Meter Options for Campagnolo



## T-Dog

What are the Power Meter options for Campagnolo other than SRM? I've got Super Record EPS but just cant stomach the price of an SRM. Is there any other alternatives? I currently have a Garmin 500.

Thanks


----------



## charlox5

T-Dog said:


> What are the Power Meter options for Campagnolo other than SRM? I've got Super Record EPS but just cant stomach the price of an SRM. Is there any other alternatives? I currently have a Garmin 500.
> 
> Thanks


I am not a power meter expert but here's what i've come up with:

you can use powertap hubs with campy freehubs
you can use quarg 10sp cranks with 11 speed FD and chains with little to no issues
Pedal power meters.


----------



## hppy4u

If you are willing to wait, I would imagine that many of the crank based power meter manufacturers will offer 11 speed compatible cranks due to Shimano's entry into the 11 speed world. 

Another option to add to your list would be Stages Dura Ace 9000 crank if you don't mind running Shimano cranks.

I am currently using a powertap but it would be nice to run any wheel and have power measurement capability...which is why I am considering the Shimano Dura Ace option (plus I really like the added versatility of being able to go compact for any hilly rides).


----------



## Got Time

What are your requirements (besides not being as expensive as an 
SRM Campagnolo)?

- PowerCal: cheap, not a "real" power meter.
- wheel based: PowerTap: seems like a good option (unless you have 
too many different wheels).
- measuring chain frequency (Polar): hard to install, head unit
doesn't offer many features.
- pedal based (Polar/Look): easy to install, see above about head unit.
- Crank based: other SRMs? power2max? Quarg?
(none of these work for me because of the increased Q-factor)


----------



## tom_h

IMO the only PMs with an established track record of accuracy & reliability are SRM & Quarq for crank-based, and Powertap for wheel/hub based.

Pedal-based is either "vaporware", or of unproven capability.

Quarq has introduced a new generation of PMs that looks really nice. However, none of their PMs uses an actual Campy crank. 

If you have a Specialized or Cannondale frame, those Mfrs cranks with their removeable center "spider" pair up nicely with a Quarq PM. Otherwise, Quarq uses SRAM-based cranks (SRAM bought Quarq last year). 

Stronglight 11sp chainrings, on a non-Campy crank, would have very nice shifting. TA 11sp chainrings have fewer pins & ramps than Campy or Stronglight chainrings, so I don't think TA would shift nearly as nice.

Heck, even 10sp chainrings work quite well on a mechanical Campy 11sp drivetrain! But, Dont know what compromises, if any, would happen on EPS -- EPS front derailleur pushes with very high force.

If you're set on using Campy SR cranks, IMO Powertap is your best option. The newest generation Powertap hubs are available in very light versions at not too horrendous pricing. You could build 2 or 3 top-line Powertap wheels for the price of one Campy SRM crank!


----------



## DM.Aelis

FSA Gossamer Wireless SRMs can be had for ~$1000 on eBay in very good condition. A friend has this setup with Praxis chainrings for Campy 11. Excellent performance. When I get the $$$, this will be my setup.


----------



## T-Dog

Thanks guys, I think the best option is the new Quarq power meter with Elsie crank. it will work with 11 speed EPS, has left and right balance and doesn't have any ugly Sram marking on it.


----------



## Undecided

Late input, but I use a Quarq with the Stronglight 10/11 speed rings (with Chorus 11) and am very happy with it.


----------



## Got Time

Does anyone use the "SRM Professional" power meter (square taper, not UT) for Campagnolo?
It's "only" $2000.
Can you use that in a frame that has a "normal" BB (English thread)?


----------



## DM.Aelis

Got Time said:


> Does anyone use the "SRM Professional" power meter (square taper, not UT) for Campagnolo?
> It's "only" $2000.
> Can you use that in a frame that has a "normal" BB (English thread)?


I used to run that setup, square taper. Worked great on my Bianchi, English threading with my square-taper Chorus bottom-bracket. I think square-taper is a very underrated "old" technology; it just works and it's very smooth.

You couldn't run that kind of SRM crank in a press-fit BB86/BB90/BBright frame like a Giant TCR Advanced or a Trek Madone or Cervelo. 

I think you could also find that SRM setup for significantly less money, used, and it would last you years of good use. I bought mine used and sold it used for what I paid for it, minus the cost of a battery change/calibration at Colorado Springs.


----------

